# First Welder



## Surprman (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, I have a small project I have been putting off for a few years because I didn’t have a welder.  I was checking Craig’s list and someone was selling their Jobsmart fluxcore mig welder (because they upgraded to Lincoln Electric unit).  $50.  Seller gave a demonstration and it works good.  It should be a fun tool to learn on.  (And when it comes time for me to upgrade, I’m betting I can find someone to buy it for close to what I paid)

Rick


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 8, 2018)

you have to start somewhere, good deal too.


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 9, 2018)

You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 9, 2018)

I started with a 100$ new china arc welder that use to overheat every couple of passes then bought the mig welder that i used every day now. Mig welding is much easier, 50$ is a good deal just change the consummative because they look worn and get to work.


----------

